# Lily



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Drum roll please..... And crazy poo lady has number four. The worst kind of foster fail. I've gone to the dark side. (With the breeders). 
We are on our way home with Miss Lily. She is an absolute doll (so far). Four hours into the car ride and she hasn't fussed or made a peep. She got out once to do her business and is sleeping quietly in the crate. 
Every now end them she will sit up and wag at us. She reminds me a lot of Jake in energy level. 
I'm sure willow will teach her to be a minx in no time.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

OMG!!
My heart has just melted
Congratulations Donna!! 
I love pic number 2 and that sweet face and adoring eyes, 
I've just logged on at the right time - she's amazing, 
Looking forward to hearing more about her welcome from her big brothers and sister! Xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

In picture 2 she reminds me of a baby seal cub :baby2::congrats::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ooooh a baby neck snuggler 
Lucky lucky you.
She looks like a little fluffy not a total smoothie.
I'm looking forward to '4 flexible lead and pooping' stories


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome home little Lily, you are a very beautiful girl, even if your new mum and dad are C.P.P's.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We have four flexi leads note with penny so we agreed Lily stays tethered to my waist.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

How was she greeted by the trio? 
Did you manage any videos??
Ha each one will have a totally different doggy opinion of their new addition
Jake - oh no not another.
Willow - oh yes please! 
Ozzy - that's one step up the pecking order for me - I'm not the baby any more and I can boss this little miss about!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> We have four flexi leads note with penny so we agreed Lily stays tethered to my waist.


There will be stories I am sure of it - suggestion don't tie her to your waist if you are wearing anything with an elasticated waistband - I'm just imagining your neighbour watching  toilet training will be so much fun - and I'm sure Oz will be on a mission to find the puppy 'offerings' before you!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Ahh puppy breath. Beautiful little girl with lovely little curls on the tips of her ears. 
We're going to need lots of pictures of this one.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope this link works. It's unedited so well you may want to drink first. 
https://youtu.be/5VPytmaxSm4

Well she did ok in the crate after some adjustments (she picture) I know I'm crazy.
Jake is not happy and with his new hair cut boy does it show!
Ozzy is warming up to her but willow doesn't want anything to do with her. 
The good thing is she is very submissive. The second they start to tell her off she eels away. 
She is smaller than I thought she would be. I will find out what she weighs Monday.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't think the pictures attacked.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She looks so happy. She certainly won't be lonely at night either.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love the pics, for some reason my ipad won't open the you tube links any more??
I like the one of lily kissing you & her in ozzy's bed - he's a gentleman! 
I'm sure jake and willow will come round.....in their own time x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

You certainly know how to pick them, Lily is just stunningly beautiful. Then when I watched the video I thought how could she not be with you chosing, Jake, Willow and Ozzy are all as stunning as ever. You are a lucky lucky lady enjoy.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is such a little sweetie. She looks quite calm and even serious. I wonder how long it will be before she practices some ear hanging?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> She is such a little sweetie. She looks quite calm and even serious. I wonder how long it will be before she practices some ear hanging?


Ha ha! And I wonder how long it will be before we see pictures of her on the table.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lindor said:


> Ha ha! And I wonder how long it will be before we see pictures of her on the table.


I can't even believe I'm going to say this but the table is willows place.  
She is so good about not bugging any one. Even vanna my 16 pounds **** cat had been waiting for a chance to smack her but she just stays in line. 
My mom took her next door to meet some friends and my three took full advantage.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My goodness Donna - your legs are amazingly long 
And what a good example of exactly how exhausting a new pup in the household is!
I'm sure it won't be too long before Lily discovers her loopy side, but the other 3/4. plus the cat, will soon show her which lines must not be crossed.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

It's like they are all saying 'This is MY Mommy'.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> My goodness Donna - your legs are amazingly long
> And what a good example of exactly how exhausting a new pup in the household is!
> I'm sure it won't be too long before Lily discovers her loopy side, but the other 3/4. plus the cat, will soon show her which lines must not be crossed.


Lol it's a trick of the camera. I'm only five foot three inches. Or maybe in all leg.
She is so much like Jake when he was a puppy. So laid back, loves being held, sleeps all night. I love it. Saving the easiest for last.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That means her babies should be laid back, right? That's what I'm banking on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG DONNA!! I don't check in very often, but just gave a look today and what do I see???I cannot believe you did this!!! She is totally adorable! Your life will be very full for sure now. You totally crack me up being a hopeless poo lover to the 10th power. Congratulations and potty train her QUICK, winters coming!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> OMG DONNA!! I don't check in very often, but just gave a look today and what do I see???I cannot believe you did this!!! She is totally adorable! Your life will be very full for sure now. You totally crack me up being a hopeless poo lover to the 10th power. Congratulations and potty train her QUICK, winters coming!


I love your euphemisms "hopeless poo lover" most think "really crazy dog lady". Thing is I know it's nuts but it also makes me very happy. I've been going back and forth on it for a long time right up to the day I showed up to get her! It was this or rescue. I went for rescue first because to be honest it seemed more politically acceptable in our climate of adopt don't shop but I'll tell you, rescue is not all that it seems sometimes once you see it from the inside and, here any way, a large amount of the rescues are pit bull mixes which I can't do.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

You're new little girl is amazingly cute! She will be gorgeous and oh my, her puppies! All of your poos are beautiful, not sure I could handle 4. 

You sure got my attention with your comment about adopting and there being so many pit bulls and pit mixes. I too checked out adoption and the dogs available were not my idea of a family pet. I am so happy we decided to get a cockapoo, just love our little girl. 

It will be fun to watch your little one and your other poos adjusting to having her in their family. Cute cute girl.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Alittlepoo said:


> You're new little girl is amazingly cute! She will be gorgeous and oh my, her puppies! All of your poos are beautiful, not sure I could handle 4.
> 
> You sure got my attention with your comment about adopting and there being so many pit bulls and pit mixes. I too checked out adoption and the dogs available were not my idea of a family pet. I am so happy we decided to get a cockapoo, just love our little girl.
> 
> It will be fun to watch your little one and your other poos adjusting to having her in their family. Cute cute girl.


I volunteered to foster dogs for a rescue. I told them the dogs had to be under 40 pounds and my insurance would not allow some breeds like pits. I offed to take the last three small or puppies but I get oh someone else will foster them but can you take this 90 pounds mastif or this Shepard boxer mix. How about this 13 yeast old scottie that has been in a shelter down south for over a year and is and hates female dogs. 
So because I have so many dogs and cats already foster wasn't going to work. And yes I tried several and offered to help in many capacities no good.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I do think "really crazy poo lady" and I can think of very few nicer compliments I could give someone. To me it means a home overflowing with love, joy and energy and what could be nicer than that?  

As for not rescueing I'm starting to wonder if the rescue industry isn't perpetuating the problem? As long as people can keep dumping dogs they will keep bringing home cute puppies to grow tired of and then dump. If a puppy was truly a life sentence or euthenized maybe people would take the commitment more seriously? In any case I don't think you should feel a second of guilt for not going that route Donna.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I do think "really crazy poo lady" and I can think of very few nicer compliments I could give someone. To me it means a home overflowing with love, joy and energy and what could be nicer than that?
> 
> As for not rescueing I'm starting to wonder if the rescue industry isn't perpetuating the problem? As long as people can keep dumping dogs they will keep bringing home cute puppies to grow tired of and then dump. If a puppy was truly a life sentence or euthenized maybe people would take the commitment more seriously? In any case I don't think you should feel a second of guilt for not going that route Donna.


You don't know how much your support means! I haven't even been posting pictures of her on my fb for fear of persecution. 
I love my dogs. Being with them brings me so much happiness. They are our life. Every weekend we go to dog parks. During the week we do walks after work or all play together on the floor. We all sleep together at night.
Seeing them running, swimming, playing it just keeps me going. I have some mental health issues and having these guys has helped more than anything I've ever done.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> You don't know how much your support means! I haven't even been posting pictures of her on my fb for fear of persecution.
> I love my dogs. Being with them brings me so much happiness. They are our life. Every weekend we go to dog parks. During the week we do walks after work or all play together on the floor. We all sleep together at night.
> Seeing them running, swimming, playing it just keeps me going. I have some mental health issues and having these guys has helped more than anything I've ever done.



My hero!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine too -


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Our poo's are such good therapists for many of lifes trials and tribulations. Lily is so beautiful I find it hard anyone could think you done the wrong thing. I actually read a damning report yesterday on rescue in this country. I am so glad we rescued Rosey (although our bank balance isnt) she is so gentle, but I know we were lucky. Seeing Lily has made me so puppy broody, maybe one day! We have a few problems we need to iron out with Arlo first, see Rosey through her days then who knows. Look forward to more pics of your wonderful poos.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here here Donna! X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Donna she is amazing,so cute a little bit of coffee n cream. 
What a fantastic addition to your other beautiful bunch. 
Looking forward to seeing her develop and grow into a fine lady poo!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Donna just seen your post. Lily is lovely love her coloring. She is going to have such a wonderful life with your gang.
You have made me broody I wish I were ten years younger.
Keep photos coming x


----------

